# Audi A8 Platform Will Underpin Bugatti Sedan Says Der Spiegel



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

The German magazine Der Spiegel is reporting via its Spiegel Online website that the Bugatti Veyron will be discontinued in 2014 at which time the Volkswagen Group's most luxurious brand will shift to production of a 4-door sedan likely based on the Galibier (above and below). Interestingly, Spiegel is suggesting that the car will be based on the Audi A8 and that suggests a large aluminum ASF take on Audi's modular longitudinal platform (MLB).

Why's this a surprise? We published a story * back on December 13 relaying a report from Automotive News Europe * that suggested Porsche had been awarded developmental control of the Volkswagen Group's Modular Standard Matrix (MSM) that would underpin the Porsche Panamera and future Bentleys.









MQB should have no problem scaling to the size of a Bugatti sedan and VAG has done this sort of move before by basing the Bentley Continental GT on a "steel D" chassis, basically a non-alloy take on the D3 A8's architecture.

Still, this all seems a bit redundant. If MSM is being developed for big Bentleys, you'd think it would be perfect for the Bugatti Galibier.

Read more about the Der Spiegel story via GermanCarBlog.com or in German at the original reporting site and check out more photos of the Bugatti Galibier over at our sister website Kilometer Magazine via the links below.

* Full Story - GermanCarBlog.com *

* Full Story - Spiegel Online (English Translation by Google) *

* Full Story - Spiegel Online (German) *

* Photo Gallery - Kilometer Magazine *


----------

